# What the @#$%??



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Minnerchaser it sounds like your drag is too tight if your straightening hooks and pulling them out a lot. A longer rod might be in order also to turn them and take the pressure off the lure/line some. Not sure what your using.




Mr Burgundy said:


> Ive got 1 even better for ya. Hooked a fish in the tail and turned my rod to snap the line so the fish would go free, splitshot came back and hip me straight in the upper lip. Straight threw, had to go to the emergency room 17 stitches later I wont do that again. Now my lip is all swollen and puffy. What a trip this has been this year


Easy and safer way to break em off is point the rod right at them and grab your spool so it don't give and pull straight back, not up. Same way I get back from snags.


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Ive got 1 even better for ya. Hooked a fish in the tail and turned my rod to snap the line so the fish would go free, splitshot came back and hip me straight in the upper lip. Straight threw, had to go to the emergency room 17 stitches later I wont do that again. Now my lip is all swollen and puffy. What a trip this has been this year


Tuck Rod under your arm turn your back to the fish and duck head, Pull
But I guess you know that now.
Tight lines


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Ive got 1 even better for ya. Hooked a fish in the tail and turned my rod to snap the line so the fish would go free, splitshot came back and hip me straight in the upper lip. Straight threw, had to go to the emergency room 17 stitches later I wont do that again. Now my lip is all swollen and puffy. What a trip this has been this year


So, are you gonna post any pics?:chillin:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ralph Smith said:


> Minnerchaser it sounds like your drag is too tight if your straightening hooks and pulling them out a lot. A longer rod might be in order also to turn them and take the pressure off the lure/line some. Not sure what your using.


I agree Ralph. I use my Sage 2106, 10lb main for salmon. Both at the pier heads and the river. I rarely loose a fish. And I often land some good size salmon with it. It's all in the set up and how you fight them. However, there are those few that no matter what you have and how you fight them, they are just so bad **** that THEY GONE!!! :lol: 

Heading up this afternoon. Hopefully I will be putting it all to the test and see what I come up with. Gonna try the pier head for a little while until those winds change and screw things up for me then, I'll just head on down to the river.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## SureBite (Sep 27, 2010)

We would all like to see pictures. Please be forthcoming.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I only took 1. I will see what i can do about posting it


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Beef up all your gear! These fish are a lot more healthy and stronger this year. People using anything smaller then 15 lb are going to have issues this year. Fished up north all weekend and we got beat up by the kings still. We were running 30-50 power pro and 15-30 lb mono. Best bite was skein and bobs. I seen more 20 lb fish this weekend then in the 15 years I have been fishing them.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

stelmon said:


> Beef up all your gear! These fish are a lot more healthy and stronger this year. People using anything smaller then 15 lb are going to have issues this year. Fished up north all weekend and we got beat up by the kings still. We were running 30-50 power pro and 15-30 lb mono. Best bite was skein and bobs. I seen more 20 lb fish this weekend then in the 15 years I have been fishing them.


Nice! Sounds like a great time. Hope they stay bigger in the future. Used to catch in the 20's quite regular at the Soo back in the 90's, miss those days.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I ran 10lb Max last weekend and the only fish that got away was a beast that wrapped me around a cedar log. I landed 5 and kept 3 with the biggest being just over 21lbs.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Pier Pressure said:


> I ran 10lb Max last weekend and the only fish that got away was a beast that wrapped me around a cedar log. I landed 5 and kept 3 with the biggest being just over 21lbs.


What type of rod you running? Nice job on the fish.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Ralph Smith said:


> What type of rod you running? Nice job on the fish.


Thanks, Ralph. I'm using a 9' 9wt TFO flyrod....


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

I didn't see where you mentioned how exactly you are not landing them. Are you breaking your line? breaking hook? etc. Generally speaking, foul hooked fish are harder to land. Fish hooked in the chops are easier to land althugh they will try to shake it off. Thats when setting it good and keeping the line taut are important. Just curious, spin or fly fishing?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

10 lb max will land the smaller ones. Hook into a 25-30 lb pissed off buck and you will be wishing you had heavier line. Salmon are not line shy when they are on the bite. Why not give your self a better chance at landing these beast.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

14 lb fire line and 6' of 10 lb florl leader with a #10 XX strong orvis caddis hook tied with olive green floss. Many 25+ kings landed with this combo.
For Coho a dime size spawn bag works wonders. A reel with a great drag is a must!!!!


----------

